# Does anyone have good or bad opinions on OMC 3.0



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for any help in advance. Im looking at an 1989 Bayliner Trophy 21 foot with an OMC 3.0 motor. Does anyone have any past experience with this motor, I got tangled up with a 150 Force one time and wish I would have asked people with more experience... Design flaws .... a 5 cylindermotor with nothiing but problems...anyway.... any advice appreciated


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Not a good deal when you can't get parts. If it is paired with an OMC Cobra outdrive you need to steer well clear. 
Parts can be had but be prepared to wait after ordering them and then be prepared to pay $$ for them.
I like the Trophy boats but be unless the previous owner did his work you'll likely be looking at outdrive work, shift cable, etc. At 25 years old she's no spring chicken.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I had so many problems with the omc motors. If you do buy it.... I have a service manual!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Not sure where UFM is getting his info but I'm running a 1987 with the same set up and have no issues getting any parts at all. Great motor and very easy to work on. Napa can get you just about anything you need for it. My dad also ran a 1987 24 ft trophy with the 305 Chevy paired with the omc cobra for 12 years with no problems. Keep up with your routine maintenance and its a great unit.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Is it a Cobra drive or Stringer?


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

It's comparable from an I/O standpoint to a Force or Chrysler outboard.


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

cobra drive......so I get 4 no and 1 yes.... comparing it to the crappy force really hits home...... thanks guess ill pass on it for now


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Iowa Dave said:


> It's comparable from an I/O standpoint to a Force or Chrysler outboard.



Horrible comparison. Omc and Johnson/Evinrude are all the same company. Just goes to show the difference between people that have them and people that actually work on boat motors.


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Horrible comparison. Omc and Johnson/Evinrude are all the same company. Just goes to show the difference between people that have them and people that actually work on boat motors.


so does this mean a yes vote


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I had a 1987 grady white 350 engine OMC out drive the very best I ever owned not one problem in five yrs runing 4 and 5days a week.


----------



## deadbetty01 (May 17, 2004)

Had a 1987 sylvan offshore with a cobra outdrive and it was nothing but problems...from thermostat trouble constantly that a certified marine mechanic couldn't figure out...also the shift cable adjustment is a real pain in the a!# if you dont have a manual. Finally got rid of the boat and would steer clear if cobra outdrives imo.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Funny how some of you run down the motor, I believe the 3.0 is a Chevy block.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> I had a 1987 grady white 350 engine OMC out drive the very best I ever owned not one problem in five yrs runing 4 and 5days a week.



That's because it was a Grady 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

